# Tuto : dupliquer/restaurer ses partitions OSX+bootcamp sur un nouveau disque (testé)



## Jacky14 (25 Janvier 2008)

_Voici un petit tutoriel suite à une journée de galères pour remplacer le disque de 120Go de mon macbook par un 320Go western digital. La réinstallation complète de la partition bootcamp et des programmes sous windows me prendrait plus de 2 jours, donc j'ai choisis de cloner mon windows XP existant sur le nouveau disque, pareil pour OSX. Je n'ai pas Vista, donc je ne sais pas si ça marche aussi pour cet OS._

* Procédure pour déplacer ses partitions systèmes OSX et Bootcamp (Windows XP) sur un nouveau disque interne :*

Préalable : 
- "A" est l'ancien disque, branché en interne sur la première nappe IDE/SATA (il doit déjà y être pour que Bootcamp/XP démarre). "A" contient deux partitions : une en HFS+ avec OSX et une avec Windows en Fat32/NTFS
- "B" est le nouveau disque vierge destiné à remplacer "A". Il est installé dans un boîtier USB externe ou sur une autre nappe interne.
- "C" est un disque/partition de backup Fat32 ou NTFS branché en interne ou firewire ou USB2.
- Le live CD BartPE contenant le plugin DriveImage XML doît être préparé sous Windows XP avant toute opération. Pour plus d'informations, cf. * à la fin du tuto.
- Un CD d'installation de Windows XP SP2 bootable.
- Pour choisir sur quel disque redémarrer, il suffit d'appuyer sur "Alt" lors du démarrage du mac. Lors de l'apparition des choix de boot, il est possible d'éjecter/insérer des CD bootables.
Démarrer à partir de l'OSX de "A". Ouvrez l'utilitaire de disque, cliquez sur le nouveau disque "B" puis l'onglet "Partitionner". Ne gardez qu'une seule partition HFS+ (mac os étendu journalisé) qui prend toute la taille du disque, cliquez sur "options" et sélectionnez "Tableau de partition GUID". Lancer le partitionnement.
Dupliquer la partition OSX de "A" avec "Super Duper!" sur "B". Utiliser l'option "Smart update" et "rendre bootable".
Brancher "C" puis rebooter à partir du live CD BartPE contenant le plugin DriveImage XML
Après le boot du Live CD (assez lent), ouvrir l'application DriveImage XML et backuper la partition Bootcamp sur le disque Fat32/NTFS "C" (en mode "Split large files" ou "compress image", SURTOUT PAS "raw"). Eteindre l'ordinateur.
Echanger "A" et "B" (Boîtier USB <-> nappe1 ou alors nappe1 <-> nappe2)
Redémarrer sur l'OSX de "B" (y installer Bootcamp s'il n'était pas déjà présent). Utiliser l'assistant bootcamp pour créer la partition Windows. Celle-ci devra être de taille supérieure ou égale à la partition Windows de "A". Sur Tiger, changer la date du système (en août 2007 par exemple) pour éviter le message d'erreur "La beta de Bootcamp a expiré".
Afin de faire réaparaître la possibilité de booter sur la partition Windows de "B", redémarrer sur le CD d'installation de Windows XP et commencer l'installation. Après la copie des premiers fichiers (en mode DOS avec l'écran bleu), l'installateur redémarre le mac une première fois. NE PAS LE LAISSER REBOOTER SUR LA PARTITION WINDOWS. Au lieu de celà, insérer le Live CD BartPE et booter dessus, puis lancer DriveImage XML et restaurer le backup effectué sur "C" vers la nouvelle partition Windows de "B". DriveImage XML indique qu'il modifie la table des partitions, mais il garde bien la taille de la nouvelle partition windows de "B", même si elle est plus grande que celle qui a été backupée.
C'est fini. Il est désormais possible de booter sur les partitions OSX ou Windows de "B" qui sont toutes deux des clones de "A". Après avoir vérifié que tout marche bien, vous pouvez formater "A" et l'utiliser pour autre chose.



> * Comment créer un CD Bootable contenant DriveImage XML:
> (source : http://www.libellules.ch/phpBB2/driveimage-xml-faire-une-image-de-vos-disques-t18757.html)
> 
> 1° Télécharger PE Builder (c'est un environnement Windows XP allégé sur CD bootable) ici:
> ...


----------



## lhk_2008 (28 Février 2008)

as-tu essayé avec winclone1.6??
http://www.twocanoes.com/winclone/

avec cet utilitaire j'arrive à colonner la partition MAC et aussi la partition Bootcamp​


----------



## Jacky14 (6 Juin 2008)

Je n'ai pas essayé winclone, mais si c'est aussi simple qu'ils le disent, alors c'est vraiment top. Ca marche facilement? C'est fiable?


----------



## Jerome_C (6 Juillet 2008)

J'avoue pas avoir tout bien compris de cette intense procédure, mais je tiens à préciser que winclone ne marche qu'avec Léopard et j'ai pas Léopard, juste un Tigre dans mon moteur.

Je cherche une solution simple pour backuper régulièrement ma partition bootcamp que j'utilise pas souvent mais que ça me ferait chier de perdre... SuperDuper que j'utilise avec bonheur pour ma partition OS X principale gère pas les partitions FAT32 malheureusement.

EDIT : après pas mal de recherche et rien trouvé de merveilleusement satisfaisant, fait utiliser terminal pour faire une image disque

sudo dd if=/dev/disk0s3 of=/Volumes/"Alulce 30 Go"/imageBC-XP.iso

("diskutil list" pour bien repérer le nom du disque source, et éventuellement "umount disk0s3" s'il se plaint que le volume n'est livre, même si c'est pas le cas)

Ca a mis 30mn pour faire l'image (et attention car aucun affichage dans le terminal durant tout se temps, je surveillais juste les I/O en cours et le % de CPU sur le terminal avec le moniteur d'activité pour savoir qu'il était bien en train de se passer quelque chose...), et c'est pas franchement "simple et automatique", mais pour le moment ça me suffira, vu que je fais pas grand chose de bootcamp comme je disais, à part quelques jeux...


----------



## Jerome_C (22 Juillet 2008)

Rha ben c'est pas cool ça, maintenant il refuse de le faire de nouveau, "dd: /dev/disk0s3: Resource busy" qu'il dit alors que je fais rien avec la partition bootcamp là, je suis sous OS X ?? ça fait 2 jours que j'essaye et rien à faire !


----------



## stephane6504 (7 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Nouveau, je voulais dans un premier temps réactiver ce topic afin de donner un retour d'expérience sur ce qu'a proposé Jacky14. Et bien la solution Winclone ne fonctionne pas avec Bootcamp où alors je m'y suis pris comme un manche.... Par contre la solution PeBuilder + PartitionMagic XML fonctionne.

Dans le cas de Winclone, la partition générée est propriétaire est englobe, sans doute, des informations détruisant les informations de la présence d'une partition Bootcamp à Mac OS...

Dans le cas de PEbuilder la sauvegarde ne semble pas conserver d'informations spécifiques, donc la restauration a très bien fonctionné. Lors de la préparation de la partition Bootcamp (voir la procédure de Jacky14) je l'ai laissé en FAT32 (normal, c'est noté dans la procédure Apple de l'installation de Bootcamp) et ai restauré ma partition Bootcamp NTFS de 22G sur une partition de 69G préparé avec l'assistant Bootcamp. Tout ça pour dire que PartitionMagic XML a non seulement restauré ma partition NTFS sur une partition préparé FAT32 mais en plus il a bien conservé la nouvelle taille de la partition défini avec Bootcamp.

Voilà, si cela peut aider d'autres personnes comme moi qui ont besoin de conserver une partition Windows sur leur Mac.

Stephane.


----------

